# cutting mower blades



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Would anybody know what will cut thru a tempered mower blade. Ive got some real nice blades that the center hole is to smal. Ive went thru 2 bits so far. Thanks


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

kitz said:


> Would anybody know what will cut thru a tempered mower blade. Ive got some real nice blades that the center hole is to smal. Ive went thru 2 bits so far. Thanks


Pics? Maybe try a smaller bolt/washer


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tempered carbide machinist's bit,@ 650/750 rpm,and plenty of cutting oil!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Tempered carbide machinist's bit,@ 650/750 rpm,and plenty of cutting oil!


He's right, though it would probably be cheaper to just buy new blades. Those bits are very expensive.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Another thought. Have a torch? Can heat a small area around the hole to anneal and then drilling would be easy. Make sure to insulate (wet rag) areas away from the hole so as not to loose temper.


----------

